# صور طائرة A-4 Skyhawk الحربيه!



## مصابيح الهدى (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه صور لهذه الطائره الحربيه ذات المهام المتعدده لمحبي ومتابعي
اخبار الاسلحه والطائرات 

































































....................................................

منقول​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 يوليو 2009)

اكثر من رائع ياريت تخبرنا عن تسليح الطائره ومدى الطيران والارتفاع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الصور و الموضوع


----------



## عماد المشهداني (1 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود يستحق الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخواني الكرام على المرور الكريم



سامح الفيومى قال:


> اكثر من رائع ياريت تخبرنا عن تسليح الطائره ومدى الطيران والارتفاع


 
 شكراً لمرورك أخي

في الحقيقة انا غير متخصصة أخي لذلك بوجه نفس السؤال معك إلى مشرفين واعضاء القسم الكرام 

لإجابه عليه

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فـــــارس (2 أغسطس 2009)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> اكثر من رائع ياريت تخبرنا عن تسليح الطائره ومدى الطيران والارتفاع


*إيه-4 سكاي هوك* (باللغة الإنجليزيه: A-4 Skyhawk) هي طائرة هجوم أرضي أمريكية قادرة على الإقلاع من على متن حاملات الطائرات من إنتاج شركة دوجلاس للطائرات (ماكدونل دوجلاس لاحقا) صممت بطلب من البحرية الأمريكية و دخلت الخدمة عام 1956 في البحرية الأمريكية ومشاة البحرية الأمريكية.
بعد أكثر من خمسين عامًا على تحليقها لأول مرة ولعبها أدوارا هامة في صراعات عدة مثل حرب فييتنام، حرب فوكلاند وحرب أكتوبر، ما زال هناك عدد محدود من الـ 3,000 طائرة التي تم صنعها في الخدمة لدى بعض الدول من ضمنها الخدمة على متن حاملة الطائرات التابعة للبحرية البرازيلية.
 اعتقد انا هذا الرابط سوف يفيدك
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/إيه-4_سكاي_هوك


----------

